# is ricky davis really a bad guy?



## ahonui2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't think he is that bad of a guy.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

i do ..with a strong case


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

don't know, but he certainly has nice dunks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think he's a bad guy. He's just got the maturity of a 2 year old. But he's never given any indication to being an ******* off the floor. Just an idiot on it.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

How is he ever been a bad guy did he rape anyone, did he murder a limo driver, did he get caught with drugs, did he lie to a grand jury. Ricky Davis is one of my favorite players and if u dont like him I really dont think Ricky Davis would give a ****.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

There's a diffrence between being a bad guy and being a moron.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Probably not a "bad" guy, but most certainly an idiot and immature.


----------



## ahonui2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

*Hes not*

He just speaks out. He is a good guy off the court. Lot of class and good character.


----------



## ahonui2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

*hes*

hes a good guy


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I don´t have a problem with him, in my opinion he is a good guy.


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

He seems like a nice guy, definitely immature though.


----------



## ahonui2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

*.*

thank you


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't want to double post so:

My previous post..


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

i met him briefly, seemed like a pleasant guy. nice smile, very engaging. i told him i did a between the legs dunk with him in NBA2K3 and he cracked up, said he's trying to perfect that one still, that the video games make him work harder (he did that dunk in a game later that season). he chatted for another minute, did the autograph thing, and ya know, no complaints here. these guys are just people. most of us wouldn't maintain our lack of enemies if we were under the scrutiny they get.

on the court, he's a fascinating player but i think his problem (and i say this as a formerly big-time supporter of his) is that he goes for numbers. he seems to hesitate at times when he's trying to decide if he needs points or an assist more and it leads him to turnovers and bad decisions. when he's just playing and feeling it he's a good offensive player, and can play man-to-man defense in spurts. but you can't call him a defensive minded player. his game is a cheap version of tracy mcgrady. he's also shown no ability to be a locker room leader and has continually had issues with coaches and teammates. perhaps he's just misunderstood, but his record is clear on that.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

He doesn't seem like a bad guy... he just isn't what people want him to be. And I think he's kind of fool's gold as a player... you look at him and think, "This guy should be really good," but he doesn't quite know how to do it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i dont think he is a bad guy at all. He may be immature, but i still hold hope that he could turn into a very good player. Ive been a fan of his for a while, and he needs to grow up and use the skills that he possesses


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

another thing to keep in mind is that ricky davis was basically a throw in when the cavs got him. i forget the details, but he became a starting 2 guard and made a name for himself as a cavalier. he was not a very well known or much appreciated player when the cavs got him. so i came to appreciate his growth into a starting 2 guard, and last year, one of the better ones in the league. this year i'm not so sure.


----------



## ahonui2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

*I do remember*

when he threw the ball against the wrong basket to get a triple double..............


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DJRaz</b>!
> another thing to keep in mind is that ricky davis was basically a throw in when the cavs got him. i forget the details


Chris Gatling for Ricky Davis. Probably one of the worst trades in heat history 
:upset:


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> if u dont like him I really dont think Ricky Davis would give a ****.


I think he cares a bit too much about people liking him as an individual. He begged the league to let him in the dunk contest, simply because he wants to be an individual star more than anyone. This mentality really shows in games, more with the Cavs when he played more and was used to the team. 

He's probably not a bad guy off the court, but he is an immature basketball player on the court. I had to sit through his games, and you can see a drastic change when Davis is on the floor - wrong plays at the wrong time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> Davis
> ...


Didn't Riley hate Ricky Davis and basically kick him out in a matter of weeks?

And then Ricky was in Charlotte under Silas, so Silas has gotten rid of him twice now?

Is this correct?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky seems really sensitive.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

He played with the And 1 boys and he fit right in. At least he doesn't feel he's above anyone. He's taken a lot of criticism and has accepted a lesser role on the Celtics bench.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

The Hypnotizer isn't a bad guy per se. He just doesn't get it. He has real low B-ball IQ and has no idea how to win, how to get into a rhythm with his team or how to even play a team game.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I actually like Ricky, believe it or not. I like his care free attitude, his athleticism, his energy...etc. He's not a great player by any means but he's a fun guy tp watch. He's one of those guys that isn't quite as good as the numbers he puts up. It doesn't seem like he gets his stats within the flow of the game. He just randomly decides what to do. Still, I like watching him play. Plus, you've got to give him style points for his appearance. The braids, the sideburns, the goatee. All very original.










BTW, I don't think he's a bad guy.


----------

